# different color cotton wood bark



## davyj (Aug 6, 2010)

At my local carving club I was shown a carving done in some cotton wood bark that was supposed to have come from New Mexico. Instead of the normal reddish/brown color it was very yellow. on the back side it looked like any other Cotton Wood Bark. any body know if this is typical from OUT THERE. and if so is there a source ?


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I have a couple fresh cottonwood logs in my yard waiting to be milled and tomorrow I'm going to go cut up one that was knocked over as it's been standing dead for a while now. Here in AZ, the bark is mostly white. I do believe there are a few different species of cottonwood and they're in the poplar family so there should be a few different variations on color between regions I would think.

I will check to see exactly what I have tomorrow. Feel free to pm me with an e-mail in case I have something you're interested in.


----------

